

Appcubator Helps Beginning Developers Easily Create Their Own Web Applications - icanberk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/12/appcubator/

======
rvschuilenburg
I can't help but think this will only result in disasters. “Business people
have a hard time grasping the fundamental concepts behind web applications,
and they often lack the patience required”

Exactly. That's why those business people hire developers to build their web
applications. If we're going to let them create their webapps using drag &
drop, what do we expect for an outcome?

~~~
ksikka
Hey, we all started somewhere...

We do not expect miracles, but we help beginners of web development get
started quickly with web apps, and we're going to see what they can achieve
given time.

~~~
cunninghamd
I'm very interested in working with this, despite being a full time web
developer. I have a couple ideas I'd like to execute, but neither the time nor
attention span to build them out in the evenings. This gives me a good base
app to build from, and if I need to get fancy, I break into the django code
and do so.

I'm really looking forward to getting started!

~~~
ksikka
Looking forward to seeing your ideas! Email us at team@appcubator.com and
we'll pitch in where we can.

